# Gyeon to Launch Q²M WaterSpot



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Q²M WaterSpot is an innovative product, which helps to maintain quartz coatings without water spots in the first few weeks, especially under bad weather conditions. It removes spots or stains easily without affecting the coating. This product is designed to have as much as possible additives to keep the surface slick and ensure safe work when helping to remove defects in a manner that will not generate scratches or marks.

Description:

- Q²M WaterSpot is very easy to use. Before applying, clean the bodywork with a HQ, gentle, pH-neutral shampoo and dry the surface. Than spray directly onto the paint or on a microfiber cloth and wipe the area affected with water spots. If having strong staining, spray generously directly onto the surface, leave for a couple of minutes and then wipe such surface few times with a MF.

- Q²M WaterSpot is thick and oily, so very little product is required to cover a large area. It does not diminish or dry fast, so the cleaned area can be wiped multiple times.

- The biggest advantage of Q²M WaterSpot is its complete safety for paint and most of all - coatings. Due to inappropriate maintenance, water spots may become an issue on fresh coatings, but owning to product's properties, Q²M WaterSpot does not affect or damage the coating. You can therefore remove the most undesirable defects by using O²M WaterSpot without needing to polish and re-apply the quartz coat.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice!.


----------

